# للبيع شاليه مميز 85م بواحه الحجاز بالعين السخنه



## اسلام محمد (5 يناير 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 131124
للبيع شاليه مميز بواحه الحجاز بالعين السخنه مساحته 85متر + روف 45متر عباره عن ..
(2غرفه نوم + ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس)
•	الشاليه بالدور الرابع .. ثانى صف على البحر 
المطلــوب / 285 الف جنيــه (نهــائى)
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

